# Comcast Installation Issues



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

I got a new Roamio to replace my TivoHD last week. I moved over the cable card and re-paired it via a call to Comcast. None of the channels(Other than Ion and Home Shopping) seemed to come up so I called Comcast again. They recommended I get a new cable card.

I went and they actually gave me 2 in case one was bad. Both of those were the same result. I can see Ion and the home shopping network, but no other channels.

The installer is here now. He can't seem to get it to work. He's saying it might be because they don't have Roamio in their system yet, although he's tried multiple other things.

Does anyone have any other thoughts? I only have "Limited Basic", so I'm only supposed to get like 17 channels. Unfortunately, I only get 2 :/


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Are you calling their dedicated CableCARD line?

Comcast CableCARD Line
1-877-405-2298


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah. They weren't much help and eventually told me to have a tech come out. He came out and messed with it for about 2 hours and eventually told me that he didn't think the Roamio was supported in Seattle yet.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JesseBearden said:


> Yeah. They weren't much help and eventually told me to have a tech come out. He came out and messed with it for about 2 hours and eventually told me that he didn't think the Roamio was supported in Seattle yet.


They botched the install. It should have been easy to move the card to the other TiVo and then send in the new numbers. The card was already on your account so they must have disabled it.
Here is some info I posted in another thread:
If you are not familiar with CableCard screens and where to get the information that is needed here is some links to help.
Accessing the CableCard MMI screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2567
Motorola Troubleshooting screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569
Cisco/SA Troubleshooting screens:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2571

Do not remove the CableCard from the slot unless you are told so by the cable company. If you need to reset the card do so by restarting the TiVo. Removing the card from the slot may add to your problems.

If a CableCard is bad you will get a black box on your screen with a CableCard error code. Write down the number and call your cable company. If you do not get any error code then there is no problem with the card. The problem will be with the cable company not having the card entered into their system and your account properly.
If a technician shows up with more cards than needed then you are already in trouble. The links above will help you determine if the card is paired properly.

Up until last year when I got two new replacement cards, I used the same S Card since 2004 and a M Card since 2008 with no issues. These two cards were replaced in 2012 when I transitioned to a new headend. These two cards were in my two Kuros and since last month, are now in my two Premiere 4s. I actually own my two cards as I had to buy them at the time they were originally issued in 2004 and 2008.

Restart your TiVo and then use the links to see if you have the right numbers on the conditional access screens. If not try to have a tech come to your home and while he is there call TiVo and have them help setting up the card properly. This will eliminate any stupidity on the cable company's behalf.
The sad thing about all this is any problems cable companies have with CableCards is added to a list of complaints and is then used as an argument with the FCC to end support for the technology. Most of the problems is created by themselves as CableCards is easy to use.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Great advice by Jed1.

Most "bad" CableCARDs aren't. If your card was working just before you put it in the Roamio, the odds of it going bad are very, very slim.

Make sure your card shows validated. If not, have the cablecard support line re-pair and re-validate. If that doesn't fix the issue, have them delete the CableCARD from the system, add it as new, and then pair/validate. If that doesn't work, have a field tech check the signal on your line. If OK, ask for a new card and repeat. If not OK, fix signal level and repeat above steps.

There is also the possibility that the tuner in the box is bad.

Also - any idea that the Roamio isn't supported in Seattle is BS. If they insist on a model, call it a Premiere if they don't have Roamio in their list. There is NO difference to the headend.


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for all of the feedback...

I've always had Con: Yes and Val: V. I've never seen an "Auth" on that screen though. When I called Tivo they said sometimes Auth isn't there and that's okay.

I did try to have the tech call Tivo but he told me no. He did check the signal and it seemed okay. I live in a brand new building, and up until I got the Roamio, my Series 3 was performing fine, so it'd be quite odd if there was a signal issue.

Having them "delete, re-pair and re-validate" seems interesting. Thus far I have only called and given them the numbers. I've never told them to delete anything.

After a talk with Tivo last night, they walked me through some screens. The guy said his gut told him that Comcast didn't have it set up correctly, but the next course of action was probably to just send the Tivo back and get a new one .

As a last ditch effort, I'll probably put the cable card back in the Series 3 and see if it works. If it does I'll send the Tivo back.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

I would call until you get someone who knows what they are doing or call TiVo. I once had no cable for a week after moving a cablecard from a Premiere XL to an XL4. Every channel worked except premiums after switching the card; before pairing. 
When I called Comcast I lost everything. I exchanged the card three times, then they told me my TiVo was bad. I called TiVo and they did a three-way call with Comcast. The woman from TiVo had to walk the Comcast people through Step by Step.
This morning I switched my cablecard from my XL4 to my Roamio Pro and I had no problems. Comcast had it paired and validated in five minutes.

P.S.: I'm in Tacoma/ Ft. Lewis


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

fdisker2000 said:


> I would call until you get someone who knows what they are doing or call TiVo. I once had no cable for a week after moving a cablecard from a Premiere XL to an XL4. Every channel worked except premiums after switching the card; before pairing.
> When I called Comcast I lost everything. I exchanged the card three times, then they told me my TiVo was bad. I called TiVo and they did a three-way call with Comcast. The woman from TiVo had to walk the Comcast people through Step by Step.
> This morning I switched my cablecard from my XL4 to my Roamio Pro and I had no problems. Comcast had it paired and validated in five minutes.
> 
> P.S.: I'm in Tacoma/ Ft. Lewis


Hah, so I guess all the Roamios are why the CableCard line is busy. I was doing the same thing this morning. 

I was rather surprised myself that it went smoothly. Swapped the card, instantly had non-premium channels come up fine. All 6 tuners cooperating. A couple channels like MGMHD wouldn't come up due to the lack of pairing. Took a while to get through to a representative, but they had me paired quickly once I was in, and even the rep seemed a bit surprised at how quickly the card came to life with the activation signal. Still waiting for XOD to show up, but that I expect to take a little bit.

Now we'll see if it remains stable going forward.

Hopefully you get things sorted out, OP.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JesseBearden said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback...
> 
> I've always had Con: Yes and Val: V. I've never seen an "Auth" on that screen though. When I called Tivo they said sometimes Auth isn't there and that's okay.
> 
> ...


Jesse,
If you have two working channels then it may be that Comcast does not have the channels you subscribe to authorized on your account. I understand that Comcast has scrambled almost all of their channels even the Broadcast channels. Tune to a channel your supposed to have and then check you conditional access screen in the cablecard menu and see if it has an S after Auth: You can cycle through the tuners on that screen by pressing the select button on your remote.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

jfh3 said:


> Great advice by Jed1.
> 
> Most "bad" CableCARDs aren't. If your card was working just before you put it in the Roamio, the odds of it going bad are very, very slim.
> 
> ...


In ten years I have never seen a bad card. Most issues are related to not having the card authorized to work with the headend, mistakes made in validating the card, mistakes made on the customers account, or just plain old signal issues.
CableCards are just a piece of hardware like cable boxes and cable modems and if any hardware is not staged to work with the headed then the hardware will never work. I laugh when I see people or techs getting numerous cards and hoping that one works. If you see a tech showing up with numerous cards then you are in trouble.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got an answer over in the comcast forums about the rollout in South Florida (which will bring updated firmware to cable cards as the only important bit I want), and they are currently expecting "before the end of the year" (of course just a little while ago they were expecting "this summer").


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, I plugged in my TivoHD and moved the cable card over and called Comcast again. It seems to be getting all of the channels properly.

I'm going to move it back over to the Roamio and call again in a bit, but it's looking like maybe there actually is an issue with my Roamio?



Jed1 said:


> JTune to a channel your supposed to have and then check you conditional access screen in the cablecard menu and see if it has an S after Auth:


I don't have it there, but I've never had "Auth" show up in conditional access. I asked Tivo support about this and they said sometimes it's not there. I don't have it on my TivoHD that I just plugged in either, and it's working fine.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

When you move the card back to the Roamio, see if you get most of your channels BEFORE you call Comcast back. You should see all but the CC=2 (i.e. protected) channels.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Took me over an hour getting Comcast to properly pair my Roamio Pro. Before I initially called I was getting the non protected channels. Comcast was trying to tell me I wasn't suppose to get channels like AMC. I said "Really?". seeing that my Premiere XL was receiving it. Had to escalate to a higher tier of support to resolve the problem.


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> When you move the card back to the Roamio, see if you get most of your channels BEFORE you call Comcast back. You should see all but the CC=2 (i.e. protected) channels.


Just the two channels again. Comcast is closed for the night, so I'll call back and try to pair again tomorrow.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Are you calling their dedicated CableCARD line?
> 
> Comcast CableCARD Line
> 1-877-405-2298


+1

5 minutes (at most) on the phone and i was DONE. All premium channels working (and luckily i have a Motorola card that can handle all 6 tuners).


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

I did the swap back to the Roamio and it was still no channels. I swapped back and forth with the TivoHD a few times. Even without activation, the TivoHD gets the normal broadcast channels(ABC, NBC, etc). 

One day the Roamio actually got a couple of channels, but with really terrible reception. I noticed the Signal and SnR on the Roamio were considerably worse(60 signal in Roamio vs. 100 in Tivo HD)

I'm in the process of returning the Roamio to Amazon for a new one. Will report back when I have an update.

Thanks for everyone's input so far.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Here I am "again" :< everytime I get a new TiVo it takes days and multiple calls to finally get all my channels.

I think they farmed out the Cablecard division now as my first call I got a women who I could hardly understand and it was like she was reading a script or something. I went from most channels to no available channels then she said it could take up to an hour and to call back if still problems.

Of course I called back right away and a semi more helpful person, and all my channels but premiums came on, but when I mentioned them she said she doesn't see any on my account.

I didn't want to bother any more so I said OK and hung up and here I am. Going to try to call today but not sure they work on Sundays or not.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooo... Looks like they work on Sunday and I am all set. All my channels so far and even On Demand.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm *this* close to pulling the trigger, but I just can't seem to psyche up for all the inevitable hassles and frustration I'm going to have getting it working with Comcast... It's a damn shame for TiVo as I know this is probably costing them some sales. If it were "plug and play" I'd have already bought a Pro. I'm still trying to convince myself to give it a try anyway...


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

It took me longer on hold waiting for a Comcast rep (about 5 minutes) than it took to re-pair the CableCARD I pulled from my TiVo HD to work with my Roamio Pro (about 2 minutes).


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I'm *this* close to pulling the trigger, but I just can't seem to psyche up for all the inevitable hassles and frustration I'm going to have getting it working with Comcast...


Don't let these concerns about CableCards scare you away. Back in 2007 I let it scare me for a year. My two Cablecard installations with Comcast in Minnesota went smoothly, and I was kicking myself for having waited.

Sure, some will have issues, because the process is error prone, requiring humans to type in complex strings of numbers, but remember that the Internet forums are mostly full of people lookin for help with issues. The large percentage of people who don't have issues don't bother to go on the Internet and write about it.

John


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Believe it or not, I almost didn't get the Roamio as I didn't want the hassle that always happens with Comcast. Last time when I got my Premier it was a nightmare and I had to email that special Comcast corporate email to get it straightened out.


----------



## bhowardtn18 (Sep 1, 2013)

With each new TIVO requiring a cablecard, I have picked up the card myself and done the initial install, only to have to call Comcast to come out each time. And it sometimes takes several visits before we are up and fully running. My belief is that there are limited folks within comcast who can actually solve problems, and I keep having them visit until I get one of those folks. Good luck.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

bhowardtn18 said:


> With each new TIVO requiring a cablecard, I have picked up the card myself and done the initial install, only to have to call Comcast to come out each time. And it sometimes takes several visits before we are up and fully running. My belief is that there are limited folks within comcast who can actually solve problems, and I keep having them visit until I get one of those folks. Good luck.


Lately, have you tried the dedicated CableCard install phone number. I've used that service twice, and twice my pairing went perfectly.

Cable Card Pairing (887) 405-2298


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Thats the number I used and it took 2 days and multiple calls to get someone that could get it right.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I am experiencing this issue with my Premiere t the moment. 
I get most of the channels, but am missing some biggies suddenly (NBC, FOX)
This happens every few months. Previously I have been able to fix it after multiple calls to the Comcast Cable Card line (I will agree that it takes multiple calls to actually find someone who can fix the problem. So far I have replaced the CC four times and called a countless number or times.) 
However, I am tiring of this happening so often lately. So, they offered to have a tech come out, and I obliged. At the least I can have it documented somewhere. Or, maybe the tech can actually resolve the problem.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have been thru this with every new TiVo I get and its a shame. Comcast should just make a website and we can enter all the numbers ourselves and bypass them. My problems have always been on their programming end.

I want to upgrade the HD in one of my TiVo's right now, but the "Comcast factor" is stopping me.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Rkkeller said:


> I have been thru this with every new TiVo I get and its a shame. Comcast should just make a website and we can enter all the numbers ourselves and bypass them. My problems have always been on their programming end.


I believe that this exists. I remember seeing the page during my last problem event. IRRC, it was a simple email web entry page, and said something about taking a week to process.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Rkkeller said:


> I have been thru this with every new TiVo I get and its a shame. Comcast should just make a website and we can enter all the numbers ourselves and bypass them. My problems have always been on their programming end.
> 
> I want to upgrade the HD in one of my TiVo's right now, but the "Comcast factor" is stopping me.


If the cable companies would just make web sites for this stuff, the the TiVo itself ought to be able to access the sites and plug the numbers in for us, thus insuring it is absolutely impossible to make a transcription error on a long cable card ID number, etc.

Cue "airplane" voice: "Nah! That's just what they'd *expect* you to do!"...


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have to give kudos when its due to Comcast. I had problems with every TiVo I ever used a CC in, but last night I helped a friend upgrade their HD and the first call to the CC line worked and within 3 minutes everything was working.

So like many say, keep calling until you get someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

My past three Tivo replacements I never had to call Comcast and Re Pair my card. Last night I tried setting up my new Roamio pro with my working M card from my XL4 and it would never work, eventually threw up a 161-1 error. I suppose I need to contact comcast


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

The amazing thing is how useless some of the reps are.


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Oct 11, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I just got an answer over in the comcast forums about the rollout in South Florida (which will bring updated firmware to cable cards as the only important bit I want), and they are currently expecting "before the end of the year" (of course just a little while ago they were expecting "this summer").


I am in Palm Beach Gardens and am having prolems getting all channels "authorized." No issues with our 3 other TiVos, however.

Are you using a TA? We don't on any of the other TiVos, and I don't think this is the problem. So far, Comcast has not been helpful and only wants to "roll a truck."

What was your ultimate resolution? Executive Customer Care has not returned any of my calls so far but has been very helpful in the past.


----------



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Lately, have you tried the dedicated CableCard install phone number. I've used that service twice, and twice my pairing went perfectly.
> 
> Cable Card Pairing (887) 405-2298


MScottC, are you sure you listed the correct number? Should it be 1-877-405-2298?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

SoFlaGuy said:


> What was your ultimate resolution?


Don't have one - I'm waiting for the TiVo fall update and/or the Comcast infrastructure update (whichever comes first) to see if either of them will make the TiVo work as well as it did before 20.3 showed up.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Moving my CableCard from my TiVoHD to my new Roamio Basic went pretty well, using the special number listed above. I think I may have been working with a new agent. I did have to read the numbers about 5 times before she was able to read them back correctly. Once she was able to read them back correctly, she put them in the system, and I was receiving all but XFinity OnDemand (which showed up about 6 hours later).


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

DanielTB80 said:


> MScottC, are you sure you listed the correct number? Should it be 1-877-405-2298?


You are correct... I had the wrong number in my Outlook/iPhone... corrected it on my iPhone, but had not yet done a synch. It was wrong in Outlook which is where I copied it from.. Sorry.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

SoFlaGuy said:


> I am in Palm Beach Gardens and am having prolems getting all channels "authorized." No issues with our 3 other TiVos, however.
> 
> Are you using a TA? We don't on any of the other TiVos, and I don't think this is the problem. So far, Comcast has not been helpful and only wants to "roll a truck."
> 
> What was your ultimate resolution? Executive Customer Care has not returned any of my calls so far but has been very helpful in the past.


I'm in Jupiter. After reading about all the issues with Comcast I decided to wait until they update their cable cards -- hopefully in October. I still have an XL4 that loses channels on a regular basis, and I don't want a repeat performance. Funny that my S3, and Ceton PC tuner never have these problems.

Have you been able to record 6 non-premium channels at once?


----------



## JesseBearden (Oct 13, 2003)

The problem with mine ended up being the Tivo. I exchanged mine for a new Roamio and everything went off without a hitch. 

Comcast is in the clear on this one.


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Oct 11, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> I'm in Jupiter. After reading about all the issues with Comcast I decided to wait until they update their cable cards -- hopefully in October. I still have an XL4 that loses channels on a regular basis, and I don't want a repeat performance. Funny that my S3, and Ceton PC tuner never have these problems.
> 
> Have you been able to record 6 non-premium channels at once?


The issue for me is only being able to record the "local" channels right now. For every other channel I am getting the "not authorized" (V58) error. After many calls and finally an escalation, (no thanks to the WPB Executive Customer Service departmenr, who stopped answerinf thier phones) they are deleting and rebuilding my cablecard as we speak.

Once this is fixed, we will see what happend with 6 tuners. I am excited to get rid of all the other Tivos and keep this one with a few Tivo Minis. Plus a lot less Cablecards!

Will let you know.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MScottC said:


> Lately, have you tried the dedicated CableCard install phone number. I've used that service twice, and twice my pairing went perfectly.
> 
> Cable Card Pairing (887) 405-2298


i wish that number worked for all comcast customers, nationwide. unfortunately it doesn't support our market.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Tried pairing up my cable card in my new Pro unit last nite. No luck, oh hey wait 45 min to an hr it should would. Horse **** I say! Anyways, called back today and of course they didn't enter the HOST ID # correctly. They re hit the card and it should be set, unfortunately I am at work, so I will check when I get home. Wish me luck!


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Still no luck getting my cable card set up with Comcast. I have OOB messages coming in, and Val:V has populated, however I still have no Auth information on my conditional access screen. Any ideas???


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> i wish that number worked for all comcast customers, nationwide. unfortunately it doesn't support our market.


That number was mistyped. It is 877-405-2298. You still might not get support in your area but make sure you use the right number.

They've been working well for me over the last couple of weeks. I switched from a HDXL to a Roamio Basic back to the HDXL and then to a Roamio Plus. I only had one hiccup. They forgot to add a code to the Roamio Plus requiring a 2nd call to get onDemand listed and working. The Rep fixed it and waited for me to launch a free movie. 
:up:


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Comcast, Baltimore City: Took the working M-card out of my Premiere and put it in the Roamio.

Simple as that. No calls, no tech visit.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Comcast, Baltimore City: Took the working M-card out of my Premiere and put it in the Roamio.
> 
> Simple as that. No calls, no tech visit.


Are you sure you are getting _all_ your channels, including the premiums? Normally you'd have to call so they could transfer the numbers...


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Are you sure you are getting _all_ your channels, including the premiums? Normally you'd have to call so they could transfer the numbers...


All, yes--but we don't get any Premiums.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> i wish that number worked for all comcast customers, nationwide. unfortunately it doesn't support our market.


The number is *877 405-2298
* the number he had had a typo error.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lessd said:


> The number is *877 405-2298
> * the number he had had a typo error.


thanks for the correction, but i had the right number when i tried the activation. the number doesn't cover every comcast market, even though comcast has been in this market for 25 years.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I am still holding. Read in forums that some SA CCs with older firmware do not support 6 tuners. Unfortunately no way to tell before hand? Could call Comcast and ask - now that there is funny.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

mchief said:


> I am still holding. Read in forums that some SA CCs with older firmware do not support 6 tuners. Unfortunately no way to tell before hand? Could call Comcast and ask - now that there is funny.


If you have a Motorola CableCard you are probably fine. I believe nearly all, if not all of the Motorola M-cards have new enough firmware to work fine.

If you have a Cisco/Scientific-Atlanta Cablecard, then you would want to check the firmware version, which you should be able to see in the TiVo cable-card menu and then check it against the thread about the problem with 6 tuners not working on older cablecards.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

I must be a lucky one(keeping fingers crossed). I took the cable card out of my HD and popped it in my Roamio Plus. NOthing at first, then rebooted the Roamio and everything worked like a charm. All 6 tuners...hope it stays that way...so far im impressed


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

whitmans77 said:


> I must be a lucky one(keeping fingers crossed). I took the cable card out of my HD and popped it in my Roamio Plus. NOthing at first, then rebooted the Roamio and everything worked like a charm. All 6 tuners...hope it stays that way...so far im impressed


You should still call the Comcast cable-card line and have them pair the card. Video on Demand for example will not work until the card is paired to the new TiVo.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> You should still call the Comcast cable-card line and have them pair the card. Video on Demand for example will not work until the card is paired to the new TiVo.


Is that still the necessary if VOD is not available in my area?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

whitmans77 said:


> Is that still the necessary if VOD is not available in my area?


If you don't get VOD or any premium channels then you can probably get away with what you've done. It is possible though that at some point Comcast will audit their records and realize your card is no longer properly paired, and shut things off till you call them.

Cablecard pairing, in my case (moving a card from an Elite to a Roamio) took 5 mins when I called the special 877 number.... so, I don't see why anyone would NOT do it and risk having their service interrupted at an unfortunate time.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> If you don't get VOD or any premium channels then you can probably get away with what you've done. It is possible though that at some point Comcast will audit their records and realize your card is no longer properly paired, and shut things off till you call them.
> 
> Cablecard pairing, in my case (moving a card from an Elite to a Roamio) took 5 mins when I called the special 877 number.... so, I don't see why anyone would NOT do it and risk having their service interrupted at an unfortunate time.


Gotcha..thanks


----------

